# Lieder



## Hazel

There are a number of nice lieders in German but has anyone recorded a good one in English?


----------



## Art Rock

Britten, Vaughan Williams, Quilter, Barber, Warlock, and so on.


----------



## Hazel

Art Rock said:


> Britten, Vaughan Williams, Quilter, Barber, Warlock, and so on.


Thank you. Hazel


----------



## GoneBaroque

Aaron Copland's Old American Songs and his settings of Emily Dickinson poems. Charles Ives songs, Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid by Andre Previn, Dominick Argento's Six Elizabethian Songs


----------



## Hazel

GoneBaroque said:


> Aaron Copland's Old American Songs and his settings of Emily Dickinson poems. Charles Ives songs, Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid by Andre Previn, Dominick Argento's Six Elizabethian Songs


Thank you. I'll have to look for that. I recently read a book written by Aaron Copland back in 1939and updated in 1957: "What to Listen for in Music". A very good text for the totally unknowing. All so clearly written. But I especially appreciated his thoughts about "modern" (in 1939/1957) music. Hard to imagine now that there were people who disapproved of what was sung in the thirties and forties. So life goes on.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

There is an entire slew of English-language art songs. Among my favorite discs I would include:



















Campion was a contemporary of Shakespeare, in fact he is often known more to those studying Renaissance English poetry than music. He was one of the rare examples of the songwriter whose lyrics can stand on their own as poetry.










Dowland was another early English songwriter. This marvelous collection features a selection of his instrumental works (especially for lute), choral works, and a good many songs.










A marvelous selection of English song from various eras.










Delius may come the closest among the English composers to the exquisite 19th century French melodies of Faure, Debussy, etc...










Finzi produced some wonderful song cycles focusing upon a given major English poet: in this case Wordsworth


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In this case Finzi's focus is Thomas Hardy










Roger Quilter is surely one of the finest of English songs writers. There are any number of beautiful collections of songs by various English songwriters. Among these:




























Other names among the realm of English song not to be missed are Peter Warlock, E.J. Moeran, Ralph Vaughan-Williams, Paul Spicer, Paul Butterworth, Edward Rubbra, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The most important English "classical" English songwriter of the 20th century must be Benjamin Britten:





































Here the Anonymous 4 apply their masterful harmonies, honed on medieval and Renaissance plainchant and polyphony, to early American song. Exquisite!



















Thomas Hampson has made the most marvelous recordings of American song.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Stephen Foster is quite likely the true father of American song. Thompson performs a number of his works wonderfully in the above discs... but really one ought to explore Foster in greater depth. Here are two recommended recordings:



















I prefer _Beautiful Dreamer_ myself. This recording employs a broad variety of performers from various musical genre: blues, pop, bluegrass, classical, R&B, rock, etc... The disc captures the array of Foster's influences... as well as the music his songs would subsequently influence. There are a good number of heartwrenchingly beautiful performances here.










A lovely disc exploring the songs composed upon the poems of America's greatest poet.










John Duke... another great American songwriter.



















Moving into more recent times we come upon Ned Rorem... a living institution... and perhaps the best living songwriter in English.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Following in Rorem's footsteps are Lee Hoiby...



















Heggie has just turned 50. Has several highly-acclaimed operas and a great repertoire of songs under his belt and a group of admirers that include many of the leading classical vocalists of the day: Susan Graham, Frederica von Stade, Renee Fleming, Isabel Bayrakdarian, Brian Asawa, Joyce DiDonato, etc...










Andre Previn... the composer... is also worthy of a listen.










And William Bolcom's complete William Blake cycle is a masterpiece... even if if be a flawed masterpiece. A fascinating merger of a broad array of musical styles that should be heard... especially considering the ridiculously inexpensive price through Naxos.

Overkill?... Undoubtedly. But then I'm a vocal music fanatic: opera, choral, chant, chanson, melody, lieder, cantata, motet, madrigal... song, the root of all music!


----------



## Hazel

"Tiger, Tiger" has been set to music? How have I missed that? One of my favourite poems so long ago. Thank you.


----------



## Meaghan

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


If you're overwhelmed by all Stlukes' lovely recommendations, I would like to VERY enthusiastically second this one.


----------



## Hazel

Thank you. I am making a list and will see which I can find.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

"Tiger, Tiger" has been set to music? How have I missed that? One of my favourite poems so long ago. Thank you.

Several times. Just among the discs I show there is a version by Britten and another by Bolcom. There's also a version by Virgil Thomson and another by Will Ayton.

:tiphat:

A William Blake fanatic.


----------



## violadude

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Isn't this the guy that has that set of *amazing* "Winterreise" videos on youtube?


----------



## Meaghan

violadude said:


> Isn't this the guy that has that set of *amazing* "Winterreise" videos on youtube?


YES.

Those music videos are super emo, but they kind of grew on me, and he and Julius Drake (the pianist for both that Winterreise and this album, often collaborates with Bostridge) are both terrific musicians. I would marry his voice.


----------



## violadude

Meaghan said:


> YES.
> 
> Those music videos are super emo, but they kind of grew on me, and he and Julius Drake (the pianist for both that Winterreise and this album, often collaborates with Bostridge) are both terrific musicians. I would marry his voice.


lol they are super emo, but I think they convey the emotions of the songs really well.


----------

